# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Tampereelta

## Eppu

Tänään tuli otettua muutamia kuvia tutusta paikasta - Pyynikintorilta. Sisältää kuvia mm. kesällä uuden maalipinnan saaneesta TKL #220:sta sekä äskettäin varsin tyylikkäät kokomainosteipit ylleen saaneesta Lastusen #426:sta. Kuvat löytyvät  tästä.

----------


## Ozzy

Täältähän löytyi hyvä valmis ketju panna päivän kuvia
Aloitetaan pikkupeleillä järjestyksessä Väänänen, Teemu Wistilä,Atro Vuolle,Markku Mikkola ja Matkalaiho.Klikkaa kuvaa isommaksi jos tarvis.



Sitten oikeita busseja kesäteatterilta

Bussi-Ketosen Neoplan #3(RGY-502)
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4544/rgy5025ti.jpg

Lehtimäen Volvo #36(ZLG-653)
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2708/36zlg6532cy.jpg

Kaari-Matkojen Jonckheere SLG-298
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4776/slg298b2og.jpg

Valkeakosken Liikenne #17 (SEF-705)
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3...sef705c6mt.jpg

Valkeakosken Linjat #5 (JAE-701)
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/9...ovector9pn.jpg

Ja Särkänniemestä

Dahl #4 (FFF-754)
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/2033/4fff7541jd.jpg

Ähtärin Pekkalan IIS-333 ex-Tuomisto
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/693...uomisto7sl.jpg

ja tälle Vuorisen kuskille tuli kiire räplätä kilpi', kun näki kuvaajan, mitähän niissä luki ennen korjailua en huomannut RYP-207
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/7025/ryp2075ip.jpg

YER-435 Pertunmaan Linjaliikenteen Volvo
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3149/yer4359yr.jpg

----------


## Ozzy

Lauantaikimara liikkeelle asemalta MuseoLänskäVolvolla #25(ICV-325)
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4...39volvo0wq.jpg

ja osuihan kameraan vihdoin myös uusin Uittopeli Länskän Teli-Jonckheere 
#48(KEF-830)
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4228/48kef8300xi.jpg

Joensuun Linjan Setra #12(TSF-419)
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/5430/12tsf4192oy.jpg

Tapio Suokarin Neppari MHF-150
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/5655/mhf1506xa.jpg

Pari Töysää Vega #24(GCJ-588)
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/9233/24gcj5888dy.jpg

#38(LFX-816)
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1760/38lfx8166lj.jpg

Särkkään
PTA #223(GBL-823)
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...gbl823b5zz.jpg

Pauli Ketosen Kerros-Setra RFI-830
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/994/rfi8308rz.jpg

Vuorisen IIT-546
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3153/iit5465aq.jpg

RIT-487 Mersu ja Ranta, mutta onko Kurikan H.Ranta vai joku muu?
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7007/rit4872jq.jpg

Ex-Eno Heinola Karossi-Mersu UFK-731 nyk.Laakkonen
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/6...31exeno9ja.jpg

OLF-774 yökuvassa, olikohan tämä muistaakseni Pekka Hiltunen
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/6586/olf774y1bq.jpg

Keskustorilta lisää sälää
Mattilan/ML-Taksin Ford MXF-589
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2974/mxf5895rs.jpg

Oscarbus Karhulasta ja pikkumersu EVZ-842
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3613/evz8426jp.jpg

Neukkuneppari
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/6...eppari22qt.jpg

GCM-869 ja tuttu H.Ranta Neoplan
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8066/gcm869c7fu.jpg

Toinen GCM eli GCM-898 Ihastjärven Jonckheere
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/8...98jonck2yh.jpg

NAV-655 on Atro Vuolteen ex-Rindell Star
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/3117/...rindell6db.jpg

Kajaanin Teatterin Röhveli BHM-844
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2...eatteri2rg.jpg

Pyynikille sitten
XJS-900 Astor Vantaalta, Entinen Viitasaaren tilurin #8
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6968/xjs9006gz.jpg

TSG-760 Nastolan Teli-Irizar
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/4302/tsg7605qe.jpg

AZV-894 Urho Viisanen Nurmijärvi ja MB
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/3160/azv8946kz.jpg

Porvoo #1(LIB-722) ex Gl ja Hesan Yliopiston Hlökuntayhdistys
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5939/1lib722exgl8tz.jpg

KJY-342 on Sundellin Deckerneppari, ex-Lindholm
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8149/...neoplan3nu.jpg

Tuttu Perheen Eeron ykkönen
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5550/...xvainio3fg.jpg

VIP-900 on Turun Citybus Irizar #24
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5070/...sinisen7re.jpg

RBY-684 on PS-bussien Berkhof
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1683/rby6846ey.jpg

VIP-942 saman firman Neoplan
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/4923/vip9421ml.jpg

TGN-327 on Taksi-Mäkisen Tourismo
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/4136/tgn3275vb.jpg

BEF-415 on Simolan uudennäköinen Teli-Setra
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9233/bef4153fy.jpg

Lehtimäen tynkä-Volvo #19(GGA-519)
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8595/...etrinen6mh.jpg

HRV-700 on Hesalaisen Euromatkojen vanha Delta entinen Lehto
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4...exlehto5bj.jpg

Ja lopuksi ajan elkeitä, tämän keikkabussin kanssa kiertelevä hemmo taisi olla linnasta lomilla,auto on samaa mallia kuin Euromatkat,CCK-397
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1...anyknen5mn.jpg

----------


## killerpop

Joukon jatkoksi sopinee muutama harvinaisempi ilmestys Tampereella... kuvat perjantailta 12.8.2005
- Lauttakylän Auto #131 - taustalla myös toinen 9-kutter. Korimallin tuotantohan loppui vasta 20-vuotta sitten  :Very Happy:  Etualalla oleva lienee ainoita keskiovellisia 9-kuttereita Lauttakylällä?
- Pekola #33 - Pekolan valkoinen Finlandia vakiovuorossa.
- PTA #372 - Ehkä yksi viimeisiä Eagle560-autoja?

----------


## deepthroat

> Joukon jatkoksi sopinee muutama harvinaisempi ilmestys Tampereella... kuvat perjantailta 12.8.2005
> - Lauttakylän Auto #131 - taustalla myös toinen 9-kutter. Korimallin tuotantohan loppui vasta 20-vuotta sitten  Etualalla oleva lienee ainoita keskiovellisia 9-kuttereita Lauttakylällä?


Lauttakylällä oli muistaakseni kolme neljä puolipohjattua Kutter 9 korista Volvo B58: a, joissa oli keskiovi. Näistä autolla 75, TAL-175 tuli hieman vajaa 20 vuotta sitten ajettua Vammalassa inssi. Auton alusta oli vuodelta 1968, aiempi kori oli ollut tietenkin Kutter 7.

----------


## J_J

Yksi näistä Lauttakylän Auton uudelleenkoritus-"katureista" siirrettiin Tampereelle Länsilinjoille melko pian Penttilöiden ostettua LA:n. Tämä yksilö oli TAL-147 ja se sai uudessa kodissaan numerokseen 26. Autossa oli Wilson -puoliautomaattivaihteisto, ainoa laatuaan Länsilinjojen laivastossa tuolloin tai sen jälkeen.

----------


## killerpop

Otin pari kuvaa perjantaina 19.8. Eteen sattui muun muassa Tokeella lainassa oleva ex A.E. Koskisen Falcon 540 ja Paunun tuore #88

Kuvat @ http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-08-19/

----------


## killerpop

Lauantainakin oli syytä ottaa jokunen foto, kun PoRhan lättäajelu Humppilasta Toijalan kautta Parkanoon sivutti myös Tampereen. Joten aamukahvin jälkeen väijyksiin Amuriin ja sen jälkeen kuvaileen Ryydynpohjan uudellle kääntöpaikalle, jossa kääntää syksyn linjastomuutosten myötä linja 27.

Kuvissa esiintyy myös uusia Mitronin näyttöjä joita on asennettu ja tullaan asentamaan Paasikiventien varteen (ja muuallekin).

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-08-27/index.html

----------


## Ozzy

Jaahas ja puretaanpas sitten sitä satoa,jota turvallisuusmessut kylään toi, vilskettä oli lähinnä linjabiiliaseman tienoilla.
Valkokangas-Kiitokori NCH-250 oli tänään torilla kehumassa istuvaa presidenttiä demarien tilaisuudessa
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/7411/nch2505zc.jpg

torin toinen oli virolainen Jaagubussin pidennetty pikkumersu
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/5789/jaagubuss0gu.jpg

Länskä oli kaivanut reitille vanhan ysikutterin #53(HUJ-253)
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/1456/53huj253b6sp.jpg

Yo-Talolle roudattiin YUP-yhtyeen kamoja tällaisesta aika nätistä Volvosta- kori taitaa olla vanha Berkhof, korjatkaa jos ei ole (GCM-871)
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/474...berkhof7no.jpg

Sitten hurautus Pirkkahallille ja asian vierestä Marskin Rolls-Royce
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/789...rollssi2wt.jpg

Lindholmin #8(YBF-357) Neoplan
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/1461/8ybf3574xj.jpg

Lehtimäen Teli-Star #26(HIE-204)
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/9574/26hie2049aa.jpg

ja sitten tyylikäs Volvo, jonka AKEn mukaan omistaapi Helsingin Poliisi. Tämä puuttuu vielä Miskankin 9700-listasta,joten taitaa olla aika lailla tuore hankinta tämä SAI-124
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/817...poliisi8bx.jpg

Takaspäin ajellessa täytyi pysähtyä Sarankulmassa yhden nyrkkipajan luona,kun pisti silmään tämä vanha LT-Volkkari, joka kovasti muistutti vanhoja TKLn Volkkareita, ei varmaankaan ole niistä kumpikaan, mutta tietääkö joku onko tällä edes bussihistoriaa vai onko ollut heti matkailuautona tämä CEB-991
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/3245/ceb9914zn.jpg

Ja sitten aseman vilinään ja aluksi matala nivel-Mersu IHG-290 mönkijöineen
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2...ularbox9wi.jpg

Pienempi on tämä E. Karhun Mersu CCE-590
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9162/cce5908ol.jpg

Sen vierestä Kaartin Soittokuntaa messuille suhannut Star TYJ-615 SAInt
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/624...5kaarti1ie.jpg

Vierestä samanmoinen eli HELB #5005(OGP-360)
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/212...0sta3053dv.jpg

ja lisää näitä eli Hautamäen #10 ja #12 vierekkäin
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/6709/12tgi8125aq.jpg

sama Mersualustalla Lauhamon #10(SYO-810) Matkapojat-maalaus
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/7712/10syo8106go.jpg

Connex-Kannosto #875(RGR-890)
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/660/875rgr8906ll.jpg

Mäkelän EB #3(XGL-875)
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3130/3xgl7850md.jpg

Toinen HELB-tiluri #5009(OIS-812)
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3...sta309b1dm.jpg

Matkapoikien teksti löytyy tämänkin nokalta eli Ähtärin Pekkalan auto #3(LIB-301) , entinen kokemäkeläinen
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/4...kokemtl0lc.jpg

ja Matkapoiken ajossa Tallinnaan Aaro E Mäkelän vanhempikorinen Irizaari kilviltään TMF-626
http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/5...6irizar0sm.jpg

Teli-T-Makkonen #35(XIB-439)
http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/8...xib439b5cg.jpg

Luopioiden #5(NEP-955) aurinkokylvyssä
http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/9584/5nep9551ys.jpg

Mustajärven #9(SJO-900)
http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/5462/9sjo9001kq.jpg

PTAn Sunny-Volvo, josta tuli Konginkankaan kolari mieleen.Oliskohan ihan samaa hankintaerää tämä #206(FFJ-808)
http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/9...ffj808b6yr.jpg

Sen vierestä Tyllilän komea Travego #7(RYM-379)
http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/3...travego7jp.jpg

Arolan komea Jonckheere-Deckeri #2(XIG-612)
http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/7973/2xig6122gf.jpg

Lauttiksen Ysikutter #180(TAL-180)
http://img315.imageshack.us/img315/6...0tal1801sx.jpg

lisää Koivistolaista eli Jyskälän Eagle #402(MGB-795) ex GL
http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/4...gl943121jw.jpg

ja sen kamuna toinen Jyskä-Eagle #499(VFE-501) joka on saanut pitää GL-värit
http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/5...9vfe5017ex.jpg

Hangon Liikenteeltä on Parkanoon ajautunut tämä Deca ,joka on saanut pitää saman Kylkinron #10(UVU-940) A.Lamminmäki siis nyt
http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/2...hanko106bc.jpg

Hangon liikenteeltä lähti kiertämään myös tämä heidän entinen #8 eli mielenkiintoinen Erikoiskori-Man ZHP-268 ,jonka tie on käynyt Wendelinin ja Sirpan kautta niinikään Parkanoon, mutta toiseen firmaan Marttilalle. Enpä tiennytkään ennen että tuolla firmalla on ihan vakiovuoroajoakin. 
http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/8...exhankosir.jpg

----------


## killerpop

> Hangon liikenteeltä lähti kiertämään myös tämä heidän entinen #8 eli mielenkiintoinen Erikoiskori-Man ZHP-268 ,jonka tie on käynyt Wendelinin ja Sirpan kautta niinikään Parkanoon, mutta toiseen firmaan Marttilalle. Enpä tiennytkään ennen että tuolla firmalla on ihan vakiovuoroajoakin.
> http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/8...exhankosir.jpg


Tuolla autolla ajetaan normaalisti Kihniö-Kuru -vuoroa (ex Länsilinjat). Jännä nähdä tuokin auto nyt täällä Kiitokori Atego Omnistarin tilalla.

----------


## Ozzy

Pannaanpas alkuun paikallisliikennepäivien kunniaksi hieman Mansen paikallisia- alkuun TKLää 
#121 eli Scania-Proto http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/4...1fgx3835on.jpg 
#238 http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/7...8jfa7534rt.jpg 
#251 http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/2...blf616b4nw.jpg 
#254 http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/7...4blf5803jt.jpg 
#633 eli nykymonu http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/3...ifz821b2gh.jpg 

Muita paikallisia 
AlhoLastu#4 (YAU-263) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/8199/4yau263b4zk.jpg 
Länskä #21 (TLG-821) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/240/21tlg8212xh.jpg 
Länskä #34 (RSI-977) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/3420/34rsi9776eq.jpg 
Länskä #48 (KEF-830) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/3070/48kef8301zq.jpg 
Länskä #71 (BYS-723) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/2094/71bys7233em.jpg 
Paunu #58 (CGH-243) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/5530/58cgh2431ik.jpg 

Koivistolaisia 
Lauttis #122 (LIB-522) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/8...2lib5223th.jpg 
Lauttis #159 (EFC-200) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/2...9efc2002vy.jpg 
Koivisto #359 (FAB-341) http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/2...9fab3418mk.jpg 

Tilureita 
AE Mäkelä #12 Jonckheere (TMF-925) 
http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/6682/12tmf9257ib.jpg 
Lamminmäen Teli-Regal #17 (MXF-178) 
http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/2783/17mxf1785sj.jpg 
Pekolan Mersu #36 (VIP-936) 
http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/4...vip936c8bl.jpg 
Töysän Mersu #48 (HZS-186) 
http://img325.imageshack.us/img325/9269/48hzs1869rd.jpg 
Turun Kaupungin Trafora TUP-233 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/4...233tukl7in.jpg 
Helbin Fifty #5020 (UGA-420) 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/8...0sta3233uc.jpg 

Ja sitten kiertämään torin pientä bussinäyttelyä 
Hyvinkään #2 Omnistar Urbano(FGX-534) 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/5...4urbano9gs.jpg 
Konekeskon Esittely-MAN, Länskälläkin Poikennut KLF-376 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/2364/klf3768ig.jpg 
Paunu #77 (KBF-503) 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/9...kbf503c9sb.jpg 
Helbin palvelu-Mersu #507 (JGB-747) 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/2...7jgb7477ug.jpg 
Vehon blankko esittelymersu 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/4271/nyttely4dm.jpg 
Tukholmasta SL-nivelvolvo #6170 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/3...ansessa1tw.jpg 
Mersun alustalle tehty esittely-Scala 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/4669/scala8ud.jpg 
Lentoparkin Irisbus-Iveco-Citelis TNI-747 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/5...citelis2rs.jpg 
JAKKin Volvo NEX-394 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/9...94jakkb0au.jpg 
ja Lopetus myös TKL-autoon eli museopeli #112 (HJ-318) 
http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/7...2hj318b0xh.jpg

----------


## killerpop

Muutama kuva 29.9 otettuja löytyy täältä vaikkei niissä mitää kovin erikoista olekaan.Pukkilan Eaglessa pisti silmään eriparirekisterikilvet. takana "eurorekkari" ja edessä jollain oudolla fontilla oleva viritys. Tässä autossa pistää silmään myös jäähdyttimen ritilän korkeus , sillä vastaavissa K114 Scanioissa se ei nouse yli reunan.Connex #770 ajeli Volvon paikalla. Kylkeenkin oli tuo 700-sarjan numero vihdoin saatu.TNI-149 oli ny samassa vuorossa, jossa TNI-145 on melkeen kokoajan ollu. Kyllä koristekapselit ja mutterisuojus tekee hieman auton ulkonäölle positiivista.

----------


## Ozzy

Tuolla ferrycomin puolella laittamaani kuvaa tuosta Pukkilasta
kommentoi nimimerkki Jyyki seuraavasti:
"ARK antaa alustatyypiksi Scania K340IB 4x2, eli tässä siis lienee ns. vitossarjan alusta? Ainakin ovat uudistaneet mallimerkinnän yhtenäiseksi kuorma-autopuolen kanssa."

----------


## killerpop

Pannaans pari lisää: http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-10-03/index.html

----------


## killerpop

Narun jatkoksi sopinee laittaa nämä: http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-10-07/

----------


## Ozzy

Eilen tulikin sitten hyvä ja koko maan kattava sato kaupungissa alkaneiden apuvälinemessujen vuoksi, joten aloitan suoraan paikanpäältä Pirkkahallilta ja kun kerran 
Ilmailunkadulla ollaan niin aluksi aiheen vierestä vanhalle kiitoradalle pystytetty ilmailumuistomerkki ja pari konetta ylilentävistä Japanin iltapäiväkoneista 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/816/ilmailu1nt.jpg 
LFX-498 harvinaisuus Mansessa Tammisaaresta Magnus Buss o.Taxin Mersu VanHool, entinen Eloranta 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/220...loranta7xe.jpg 
EVT-522 Laineen pikkumersu UKIsta 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/2771/evt5221uv.jpg 
VUF-786 Ruis-Irizar 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/3892/vuf7860xq.jpg 
PTA#129 (MYH-729) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2316/129myh729b9sc.jpg 
PTA#228(SGB-528) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/8470/228sgb528b2lv.jpg 
PTA#319(FEF-719) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7988/319fef7198mg.jpg 
Töysä #6 (CCV-796) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/3662/6ccv796b1ue.jpg 
Töysä #11 (KYA-696) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7389/11kya6967uv.jpg 
Vento #5 (FGX-381) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6017/5fgx381b8rw.jpg 
Ruoti #12 (SRF-777) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2363/12srf7779fi.jpg 
Savo-Karjalan kolipersuksinen GBY-317 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6133/gby3172rg.jpg 
Kuopiosta suhaillut Pohjola #941(LIB-732) ex-Vilkas 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/160...xvilkas7wh.jpg 
Rantasen Volvo EVV-708 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/3991/evv708b9mx.jpg 
ja kuskille luvatun mukaisesti kuva nettiin , autona komea Osmo Ahon 
Volvo #12 (RYN-900) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1161/12ryn900b1hr.jpg 
Espoosta Nova Charterin #3 (KLO-471)- onko uitettu vai kenen vanha? 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/755/3klo4714qm.jpg 
Kotkasta Tapio Heinon Jonckheere MHF-222 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1304/mhf2223sv.jpg 
Nevakiven Komea Setra "loisto" eli #7 (JFF-887) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/899...7loisto5rp.jpg 
Vainion mainio Teli-Star #60 (UIF-660) 
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6933/60uif660c7ag.jpg 
ja samalta suunnalta samanmoinen peräkaapilla varustettuna eli Taivassalon GBX-717 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/6075/gbx7174qw.jpg 

Sitten kylille ja Metson nurkilta molemmat Mansen Kirjasto-Kiitokrit ja ekana Muumipeikko JAE-777 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/2...ipeikko5de.jpg 
ja Roosa ROO-54 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/6...54roosa1yp.jpg 

Torilta TKLn lahtimidi #109 (KIU-839) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/7...9kiu8396sa.jpg 
ja Paunu-Scala #85(XYP-706) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/9053/85xyp7061oh.jpg 
Toinen Paunu eli Express #1-2(IAH-102) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/7...iah102b3zy.jpg 

Sitten asemalle ja lisää kiitokoreja eli Marttila-Mersu JFM-265 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/7124/jfm2658gf.jpg 
ja foorumillakin jo puhuttu ex-kokemäkeläinen Lauttis #114(YFG-647) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/6...kbussit6za.jpg 
Toinen Lauttis eli Victor #159 (EFC-200) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/8...9efc2006kn.jpg 
Länskän Deca #54(HUT-354) paistattelee päivää 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/7969/54hut3549sa.jpg 
Lampisen Tuppurainen #11 (NBF-302) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/2...urainen9bo.jpg 
Mikkolan Neppari #9(AZX-165) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/1580/9azx1656kg.jpg 
Alho Lastun #3(HMF-312) Connex-väreineen 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/2733/3hmf3129oi.jpg 
Lapin Volvo ROIsta Niemelän #10(JFV-283) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/9601/10jfv2838ic.jpg 
Amperin teli-Classic #9 (HYK-398) 
http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/1442/9hyk3989ry.jpg 
Härmäläinen kerros-Ikarus #1(JBU-829) 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/6831/1jbu8296af.jpg 
Mäkelän #1 (YBF-526) 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/6348/1ybf5266re.jpg 
Töysän Eagle ex-Reinonen #26 (CGH-283) 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/8...einonen6qe.jpg 
S & P Lehtosen pikkumersu OXF-311 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/91/oxf3119pr.jpg 
Kälviältä Heiniemen Liikenteen Midi-Berkhof IYA-115 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9...hofmidi0bo.jpg 
Hautamäen pikku-Neoplan #3(YBF-514) 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/3714/3ybf514b7rk.jpg 
Atomin ex-Norppa CAR-807 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9...xnorppa5kj.jpg 
Hyvinkäältä Charter-Tuomen Mersu OIS-840 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/8616/ois840b5cp.jpg 
PM-Transrent, HKI ja ex-Kovas Mersu RIZ-999 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/8...kovanen8ty.jpg 
Kutsuu mua Kuusamo ja Parkkisenniemen Eagle UVI-959 
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/806/uvi9597ne.jpg 
Harvemmin Mansessa ajelee tämä Helmikkalan Arska-MAN VFF-974 pikku- 
EB logonsa kanssa 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/6...avff9744jn.jpg 
Tuttu on tämä MAN eli Bussarin #2(OXG-792) 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/8...g792ase8ml.jpg 

Sitten TTTn päivä-Marilyniin ja edellisen klooni samalta firmalta eli MAN 
#1(JFH-207) 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/4...h207man9wl.jpg 
Korsisaari #73 (HGS-802) 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/5...hgs802b0zj.jpg 
ja jotenkin oudonnäköinen Bova Vihdin Liikenteeltä BAG-505 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/5...505bova2sc.jpg 
LT-Bussit Hki ja ex-Nyholm #7 (BFB-718) 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/9...nyholm77zb.jpg 
EVU-835 eli You Honey-matkat Laitilasta oli tuonut UKIn eläkeläisiä 
teatteriin http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/51/evu835b5as.jpg 
ennenkin kuvaan on osunut myös tämä Nokian Pyryn UTE-910 eli 
entinen Savonlinja ja Tuomisen Linja, oli tuonut Nokian eläkeläisiä 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/4...kianpyry4j.jpg 
JBM-947 eli HELBin Fifty #5019, vai onko enää HELB, kun ei mitään 
tunnuksia ole jäljellä nroa lukuunottamatta 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/8...jbm947b4qm.jpg 
ja loppuun komea Tyllilä-Mersu #7(RYM-379) 
http://img447.imageshack.us/img447/7259/7rym3795jt.jpg

----------


## killerpop

Jatketaan ketjua. Vaikka vähän pimeä onkin, niin eipä se kuvausta häiritse mutta tuo sade senkin edestä...

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-11-02/

----------


## killerpop

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-11-03/

----------


## Eppu

Lyhyen lomani kunniaksi sain sitten kamerankin käyttöni, joten ajelemaan vei tieni hetkeksi. 

Pienen reissuni tuotokset löytyvät osoitteesta http://www.angelfire.com/ult/eppu-kuvat/101105

Kerrottakoon vielä, että mukaan mahtuu myös se 15.10 Hatanpäältä lähtevä ylimääräinen vuoro joka ajettiin linjan 17 autolla.

----------


## killerpop

"yllättäen", vaihteeksi, niin, kuvia Tampereelta

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-12-06/ - näin vietettiin itsenäisyyspäivää.

----------


## killerpop

9.12. satoa voi katsella osoitteesta http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2005-12-09/

- Connex #365 Lakalaivan varikolla
- Länsilinjat #3 lähdössä ekaa kertaa LL:n väreissä linjalle
- Kivistö #23 korvaamassa Paunun hajonnutta EB:tä Hki-Tre pikassa.

----------

